# R34 MFD and TV/DVD



## canman2 (Nov 26, 2001)

Hi all,

Just wondering if any of you R34 owners out there, know what's required to get the TV function and also to be able to play DVD's up there ??????

I had heard it was just as simple as getting a tuning module, but having just installed my MFD V2 from Nismo........thanks DCD  I can't see where the thing would interface with the screen.

Any ideas ???????

Cheers
Fraser

PS TV in NZ is the same as the UK.


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

*Dunno*

But I am your altar ego


----------



## canman2 (Nov 26, 2001)

*Alter Ego*

That's spooky Joss  ..............

Is this what you do for fun ???????

 

Fraser


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

Hi fraser,

I don't have an answer for you, actually I have the same queston as you. Do anyone know if there is a video input into the factory R34 LCD screen?

I have a R34 V-spec II also and I am going to install the MFD V2 pretty soon, how was the installation procedure? Was it difficult?

Thanks!

Jeff


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

The only way I've seen to get a TV or DVD output to the MFD is with the factory option kit which also combines a navigation system. 
That option has a TV tuner and a video input connection for DVD etc.
However, most people in Japan just go for an aftermarket addition which will fit the normal DIN sockets.


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

*MFD Upgrade*

Yeah the installation is quite easy.

You need to lever the main air vent off from the passenger side, but using a screwdriver and a good cloth or some material. It's really tricky to make sure you dont leave an imprint in the dash, or scratch the vent, but it is possible as I've done it 10 times or so over the last 3 months (explain later) 

Once you've got that off you remove 2 screws which hold the shroud for the MFD to the dash. Once those are off the shroud just lifts off (it's hooked at the back). The shrouds off and you need to remove 4 bolt/screws (they are both) and that'll free the whole assembled MFD from the dash.

Of course once you've lossened the unit you'll need to disconnect the cables from behind. This is a little fiddy as there isn't too much cable slack so you've got to wrap your head around the dash to see them  but it's possible.

There's a small locking lug on top of each of the 2 connectors that can be pushed down with a little screwdriver and at the same time wiggle the connectors loose (there's 2)

The whole MFD is out. There's a few screws to remove from the casing (I could explain, but it's really obvious), once you've got these out you can unscrew the 2 boards which need to be replaced.

There are a few ribbon connections, but again common sense will see you get these out and back in with no issues.

Replace the boards, put it all back together again, remembering to run the RS232 cable to the passenger side first, and the lap counter wire / button.........instructions on that are pretty clear (although my lap timer button doesn't work yet) working with DCD to sort that one.

Screw the whole thing back in place and you're sorted..........

Well almost..................my first install was sweet, all worked first time ................for about 45 minutes and whilst I was out driving it just went blank and wouldn't come back to life. Took it out and put the original back, worked OK so put the MFD 2 back in, no go................this went on and on as DCD and myself were trying things out to make it go, but it never did  and ended up having to 2 new boards from Nismo.

All refitted and working OK now though...................3 months later......................delivery is shocking in Japan.

Anyhow once you've got it all fitted mechanically you need to set the thing up. If you don't then you won't have half of the things you normally get on the screen with the horizontal green bars.

Oh yeah............and there's the 2.0 bar boost valve to fit, but that's a piece of cake too, again pictures are good enough to get that done.

Back to the setup.

Don't touch the accelerator........Switch the ignition on..........the screen will display some japanese writing on the left of the screen the only english bit says off............press the joystick in once.............the writing will move to the right of the screen............switch off ignition.

Switch the ignition on whilst holding the joystick in. Release the joystick 1 second after you see the GTR logo, then straight after that press the joystick 5 times in 3 seconds whilst the GTR logo is still displayed.

This should display an accelerator setup box, at this point just push the accelerator back and forth to make sure it's registering properly.

Once that's done, turn off the ignition again.

This time start the car, again holding down the joystick and again pressing it 5 times in 3 seconds. This time you should get a display of all of the functions supported..........eg exhaust temp, oil temp, yaw rate, steering etc.

Some of them will be black and some will be green. The green ones are ones that the MFD is registering an input from. At this point you'll need to go for a drive to get oil temp, water temp etc etc to register. That's why it's important to start the car for this stage.

If you switch the ignition off before they're all green, they simply won't appear on the MFD once it's up and running. it's just blank.

This procedure works for the factory MFD too, I've tried it.

The first time I put in my MFD 2 I didn't let them all go green and turned off the ignition and the MFD only showed oil pressure and intake temp and boost, all the others were missing !!! 

Once you've been out for a drive and they all show green. Stop the car, turn off the ignition. Restart the car and you're all done.

You're probably thinking oh my god this guys must have nothing better to write about  but it's taken me 3-4 months to get this far so I hope it helps save you some time.

PS You've got DCD to thank for the setup part..............I got stuck on that too !!! 

Thanks
Fraser


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

*MFD and TV*

Hi Bean,

When you say they just get an aftermarket solution to fit normal DIN's, I don't understand what you mean.

The MFD 2 that I've just installed has 3 connectors and they all have plugs in them, there's the RS232, the brown one in the middle that is chocca, and the white one nearest the drivers side which isn't as full, there doesn't appear to be any way to get any type of video signal into the unit.

It's a real arse because I'd like to get my new DVD/CD stereo cranking in there. The company I use here don't have the foggiest.

Any help is appreciated.

Fraser


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

canman/canman2 (whats going on here then )

There have been a few discussions on this subject, dating back to the old board. The conclusions were that if you dont have a NTSC signal then you can forget about it!! The other thing is that you would need a tv interface between the receiver and the MFD...ie to change channel and fiddle with the other functions. Nissan's factory option Tv/DVD navi system is the only thing that could make that work! Not only but this would be all in Japanese including OSD functions!

You are better off fitting those pop-out screens like Pioneer makes...which includes a DVD slot and DTS slot....for the complete GTR sorround sound experience 

Any more luck withe the s/s button???


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Canman,

Maybe DCD put it more simply, but meant the same; buy the Pioneer aftermarket unit with the pop out screen etc, as the only way to get the MFD to display the TV/DVD picture is with the factory Navi option.


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

*Oh noooooo*

That's a bloody disaster................haven't got space for a pop out screen type unit due to the positions I've got other gear..............

Seems like a real double up too.................ARSE @[email protected]#@#@

So what sorta $'s are we talking for the satnav setup ??????

So there's no one out there who's using the screen for TV ???????

I've talked to Nissan this afternoon and they've said that there's a small tuner unit that is removed when they sell them into NZ and they're going to try to find out if they can get it back for me............maybe I can get it modified.

There's gotta be another way round it somehow............there has to be.....................I hope !!  

Fraser

PS Canman and Canman2 are in fact................................the same person   I had to make another login as my original was playing up, but it's seems OK now.


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Canman,

You might be able to get the factory option from Nissan (see pic), but this also means changing the AC controls, and, as DCD said, it is all in Japanese. 
I used my GT-R in Japan for 2 yrs and really needed the Navi, but now that that car is in the UK the TV Navi unit's only benefit is the video input sockets you can see on the left of the unit.
I'm going to have it all removed and replaced with the standard dash which I can then fit Pioneer kit into.


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

*R34 Display*

So does that unit you've shown the picture of......(thanks by the way it's nicer to see what someones talking about) take DVD's ??? As that's all I want to do ?????? It's for show purposes not toss factor.

Are you interested in seeling yours if you're taking it out ????

Thanks for the feedback, it's like pulling teeth trying to find out anything useful.

Cheers
Fraser


----------



## canman2 (Nov 26, 2001)

*Very interesting*

Just had a thought...................I was looking at the picture you posted, and on it, there was a button for TV. That in itself isnt' strange, but then I thought, so whats the TV button up next to the joystick for and I noticed that Dino's car doesn't have a TV button up by the joystick...........just an imprint where it is on my car............

Wonder if they've changed how they do it on VSPEC II or 2001 models ????????? Or maybe because it's NZ new and not a Japanese import !!!! ?????

Oh god..........this is getting wierd ! 

Does anyone else have a TV button up next to the joystick...........little round one ??

Fraser
PS My canman logins not working again as it says I'm logged in but I'm not so I've got to use my alter ego until it times out !!


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Canman,

The unit there does not take DVD's although the current factory unit (2001 onwards) does take DVD ROM but not DVD video. 
I don't think that you'll want my unit since it does not do what you want it to.
I use a Sony Portable DVD player in the glove box and just connect the inputs so that I can see it on the MFD.
My car (which is a 99 vspec) also does not have the TV button on the MFD, I think that this is probably connected with the change to DVD navi in 2001 ?


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

*MFD and DVD*

Yeah so I suppose what it really comes down to is talking a little more to Nissan and see what they come up with as a suggestion................I just don't like all the add-on type bits you know..............like to keep it tidy.

For instance the new stereo I'm about to fit can play DVD's and if I could just hook that into the screen I'd be sweet...............

Otherwise I've got to have a stereo, half useful satnav, dvd player in the glovebox.....................

I'd just like to do it in a tidier way if possible, but it's not always is it !!!!!! :-(


Cheers again
Fraser


----------



## tokyodrew (Jun 29, 2001)

*TV Button*

Must be another explanation for no TV button because.......

I have a 1999 Japanese R34 with the factory installed Sat Navi Unit plus the factory installed Alpine CD/MD Stereo unit. I have the TV button on my MFD unit right near the joystick.

Andrew


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

Canman,

Thank you very much for the details instruction, I will definitely follow your tip when I install mine MFD2 in a few weeks!

Bean, 

Are you interested in selling your factory Navi/TV unit after you remove it? I am definitely interested in it.

Here is another picture of a R34 with the Navi system in it, he doen't have the TV button next to the joystick, anyone know what the deal is??

Thanks all!

Jeff


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

*R34 MFD*

That is really wierd, I wonder what the difference is...............there's gotta be something in it..............................this is the only annoying thing with Skyline GTR's is that the only people who know them when it comes to all this add on stuff is the japanese.

There's gotta be someone who can find out from Japan, it's just a matter of finding him !!!! :-( 

Had the same lack of knowledge when I wanted to buy the optional waterspray kit that Nissan show as an option. They gave me a lovely brochure with the pictures of it and other options but no-ones got a clue !!!!!

Very annoying.

Oh well............patience is a virtue right !!!!

Fraser


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Whats this then??? Fraser I DO HAVE the TV button next to the MFD!!
They only remove it if you have the tv/navi stuff fitted!


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Nismo*

Where is your NISMO logo on the MFD Dino??

glen


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

It's an old picture


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

here is a more up to date pic(...can't see the TV button though!)

BTW Glen....why t9kyo?


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

*AAAahhhhh !*

Sorry mate, here's the picture you sent me early on, I just assumed it was of your MFD.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Ah...that explains it! 
I sent you that before I got the upgrade.


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

*hmmmm...*

Great thread all, some very usefull info.

For what it's worth, this is my set up and I am also looking at making good use out of the MFD. I really am keen on getting Sat Nav set up, it would be awesome to be able to use the TV but it doesn't look possible at the moment.

Dino,
Could you re-iterate what you said regarding the two plug-holes by the Sat-Nav unit? This is my set up:










So can I plug an auxillary unit into this?

Cem


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Cem, I think it was Bean who said that he used to plug in his portable DVD player into the 'video-in' on the dash...


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Phew*

Thats alright then Dino. I was sure you had the upgrade done. Not like you to send us old pictures  .

First one to notice T9KYO. That means you win lunch. In Tokyo of course. Friday as arranged yeah  . I just thought the reg could do with upgrading for 2002 so it is now registered as T9KYO keeping to the same theme as T6KYO.

See Ya.

glen


----------



## Ian SuttoN1 (Aug 14, 2001)

*Reg plate*

So it was just a case of bored with a 6 and thought a 9 would be nicer?

Or Bugger!! T6KYO was already chugging around on a tractor in north Wales and should never have been on the beast officially?


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

I'll be there ...now where can I get a red carnation...


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

BlowDog,

The two sockets on the left of the A/V unit are for audio and video inputs. I can't tell you which is which since I'm seperated from my car by 6000 miles at the moment  
You then go into the TV menu and select "video in". Unfortunately this is in Japanese and I can't take the pics because of the 6000 mile problem.
One last thing is that you need a DVD or whatever which outputs an NTSC signal.


----------



## geezajob (Aug 13, 2001)

Most DVD units (like the Alpine DVD Sat/Nav which sits in your boot) have NTSC/PAL switchable output.

Now I just need to know where how to connect the DVD unit to the MFD. Where's the input ? Is it "round the back" (i.e dash pulling apart) and what kind of connection is it ? S-Video ?


----------



## Paul.GTR34 (Jul 6, 2001)

*MFD*

Did anyone finally get the MFD to work as DVD/SatNav ?

Blowdog?


----------



## geezajob (Aug 13, 2001)

Unfortunately not (I've done hours of research)

I've actually realised that perhaps it'd be better to leave the MFD screen alone, and get a separate pop-up screen in the dual-din area. 6" screens aren't that expensive these days.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Seems to me thats the best solution. You will then have 2 screens in the car...you can pretend to be a fighter pilot!


----------



## Paul.GTR34 (Jul 6, 2001)

*MFD*

Pity.There must be a way !
Dino have you asked Nissan JPN? 

The reason why I am so persistent is due to the fact that the head unit in the car is the best I have ever come across and do not want to change it .


----------



## geezajob (Aug 13, 2001)

Modern UK sat-nav systems (like the Alpine DVD Sat nav) will output in Pal or NTSC (switchable)

Would that solve it .. and if so, where's the input to attach it (in the boot or in the dash)..

But also.. are you sure the screen only takes NTSC input ? Most modern screens accept RGB input and switch accordingly.


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

I have also been spending an awful amount of time discussing this with ICE dealers and fitters.

Bottom line is, if you have the dosh to spend on research and planning, then someone in the industry will do it. I have been quoted upto £1000.00 to get it working. 

But the best advice came from someone who said that once I'd spent that money on getting it working, that's it. It stays there and you can't take it out when you sell it. Best to go for an additional screen.

That's what I'm doing, going for a Kenwood touch screen with in-built DVD player with Sat Nav. A full system for between 3-4k and you can then take it home with you when you sell the car.

Cem


----------



## Ian SuttoN1 (Aug 14, 2001)

*Nicceeee!*

So can you watch telly at 160+ MPH?


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

Anyone know if there is a AV input to the stock screen without the NAV system?

Thanks!

Jeff


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

My understanding is that there are no standard video inputs into the MFD. If you need to pipe DVD / Video or anything else like it through the MFD you need some form of module.

When the car's come into NZ, they apparently remove the TV part of it from the car. I think from their description that this is a different module to the Satnav unit.

From what I can gather you need one or other of these units to make the thing go.

Maybe it's just me, but I'd be quite happy to spend the money getting the MFD going instead of buying a second screen. Not bothered about leaving it in the car, because when I sell it it'll be 3-4 years old and most of the gear will be out of date anyhow.

At least it's nice and tidy to have all in one. I'm not fussed on Satnav at all, but I would like to be able to get DVD's playing through it as my car's being reviewed in the New Zealand performance car soon and I'd like to have something a little tossy for them to oooh and ahhh over as well as the performance of the car 

Fraser


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

I have the exact same thought as Fraser, I would like to play DVD on the MFD screen. I don't care for NAV and Fraser is right, in a few years, all those equipment is out of date anyway, if I get a new car, I wouldn't want to reuse those equipment.

So do anyone know exactly which module I need to have an AV input into the stock MFD? I think there are 2 different modules, one for TV and one for NAV, am I correct? 

I will be adding the Nismo MFD2 into my car soon, do the MFD2 have a AV input build in?

Thanks all!

Jeff


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Jeff....the MFD2 does not have an A/V input. What you could do is source the V-spec 2 DVDnav/TV module which comes in a 1 din space module. Nissan ditched the rather intrusive module used in the first GTRs/V-specs for a more compact item. I think it does not have a front input like the old one but it should allow you to do what you would like to achieve


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

Dino,

So you mean the V-spec II DVDnav/TV module would have some kind of AV input internally?

Thanks!

Jeff


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Jeff,

Could be. Since its a DVD based system there is a good chance it plays DVD video discs....


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Inputs*

Hi Dino

So do you think the imports into the UK may have the input intact. I have the MFD2 upgrade as well.

See Ya.

glen


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Glen, Not really sure what you mean...the MFD2 does not have a/v inputs. 
I was talking about the sat nav module.


----------



## AlexD (Oct 5, 2001)

*navigation*

Cem, hmm, think if you shop around you can get the full Kenwood setup a lot less than £4k!

Also, if you like the touch-screen idea then have you also checked out the new Clarion head, unit? Very nice touch-screen retracting head unit and all for £950 ! All you then have to do is add your navi unit for approx £720, and if you want multi-region DVD playback as well, just add another £400.
A LOT less than £3k - £4k!
(Just my two cents worth!)

Alex


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

Hi all,

I could be wrong, but I don't think this question have been answer yet. 

Do any of you know for sure if the V-spec 2 DVDnav/TV module have an AV input build into it?  

Please let me know.

Thank you very much in advance guys 

Jeff


----------



## Paul.GTR34 (Jul 6, 2001)

*MFD*

There might be within the year a modification by Gary at GT-Art to allow one to use the MFD for SatNav/TV/Games.He will probably be trying it out on my car first to see if it works well.I'll keep you posted .

Boy am I going to pressurize him to sort it out sooner rather than later!


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

Paul,

That would be awesome! Please keep us posted on the progress, I am very interested on this device.

Thanks!

Jeff


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Paul,

Yes please keep us posted! Any ideas what the interface looks liek? Do you have any idea where it can be fitted?

Cheers


----------



## MadRad (Dec 27, 2001)

Hi there,

Relative newbie to site, but I have managed to get a full sat nav and DVD running through the MFD2. Thanks to middlehurst lending me a spare MFD with TV button on it and then them letting me take one of there skylines to bits which had a Jap Xanavi addon sat nav installed, I managed to work out pin outs for an NTSC video in.

As I have a UK car had to make a TV button and solder a switch into MFD as well. As far as kit goes I am using Apline throughout as they have a good selection of accessories and the dvd sat nav can output in NTSC with an extra lead.

DVD is converted from pal to ntsc with one of those universal video standard converters, the TV module (when I eventually get around to fitting it) will have to have a converter also.

I can take some piccies of the install and post it later with a list of bits used. 

MadRad.


----------



## geezajob (Aug 13, 2001)

YES PLEASE !!


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

Yep I'm keen to know........I'm in NZ but would consider purchasing a solution from anywhere.

Cheers
Fraser


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

Madrad,

Yes please tell us how you made it work if you don't mind!!

Thank you!

Jeff


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Would love to see a couple of pictures


----------



## MadRad (Dec 27, 2001)

Hi,

you'll have to be patient as I don't know how to use these boards very well with pictures, but here goes

the first picture shows a normalphono socket install in the rear of the mfd. This is for the NTSC video in.


----------



## MadRad (Dec 27, 2001)

The connections are on CONN1 as shown here.


----------



## MadRad (Dec 27, 2001)

If you have the TV button on the front of the MFD already then you're lucky and all you have to do to get rid of the Jap writing when you press the button is to link 2 solder pad as shown in the following photo. Hey presto, put an NTSC signal in the back and its on the screen.


----------



## MadRad (Dec 27, 2001)

These photos are of the spare unit I borrowed from Middlehursts, I'll take some of the installed unit in my car later and post them. 

If you haven't got a TV button on the MFD all you have to do is fit a momentary switch to the solder pads where the original switch would have been fitted, which nissan kindly left fully wired in the unit.


Hope this helps

MadRad


----------



## MadRad (Dec 27, 2001)

Thought this might be useful as well, its the pinouts i've worked out up to yet for CONN1.

Pin	Conn1
1	+12v Battery
2	+12v Battery
3	+12v Accessory
4	Earthed Chassis
5	No Connection Internally
6	Earthed Chassis
7	
8	
9	Earthed Chassis
10	
11	
12	
13	Earthed Chassis
14	Earthed Chassis
15	
16	Earthed Chassis
17	NTSC Video In
18	Stopwatch earth SW
19	
20	
21	
22	
23	
24	Connect To Earth (Same as Link)

MadRad.


----------



## Paul.GTR34 (Jul 6, 2001)

*MFD*

Well done MadRad.

You have suceeded where many othersa have failed .

Now where's my soldering iron gone..........


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

Mate if you've cracked this little puppy you are one of the true legends !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   

My unit has a TV button so should be a piece of cake.

What's the story with getting a tuner to work...........easiest just to use and external one I suppose and get it in throught the NTSC.

Out of interest, have you tried your mod on an MFD 2 ??? I've got an MFD 2 and am also having issues getting my laptimer button to work............checked and triple checked it's in the right place according to the book and Shin and DCD have both checked too, but still no go.

What about the dip switches on the MFD 2 boards........what do they do ??

Once again, you're a star !

Cheers
Fraser


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

MadRad........you shall now be crowned MFD King!! 
Great work! You have solved so many problems for so many people!


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

Just to let you all know that Madrad's mod to get NTSC input onto the MFD works just sweet on the V2 as well.

I hooked mine up today and played a couple of DVD's through my laptop with NTSC video out and viola..........sweet picture and much better quality than I expected too.

:smokin: 

Cheers again Madrad, I knew it was possible, but all anyone ever said was NA !

Fraser


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

Fraser,

Thanks a lot for letting us know your result  

So do you have to do anything different since you have the MFD2?

Did you ever get your timing button to work?

Cheers Madrad for your great work!

Jeff


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Top Man*

glen


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

No, didn't have to do anything any different. All as MADRAD posted.

And no, still didn't get my timer button working :-( Really miffed about that actually.

It's definitly 100% in the right position, but no go still !!! Can't figure it out...........it's so simple, you wouldn't have thought there was much to go wrong !!

The only thing I can think of, is that on the MFD 2 there are 3 or maybe 4 dipswitches on the lower board.......maybe one of those got moved in shipping..........just don't want to screw with them in case it screws the rest.

Anyone know what they're for ????? MADRAD ????? SHIN ?????? Can anyone help with my stopwatch button ??? It's one of those, so close but not there things that gets up your nose !! 

Cheers anyhow
Fraser


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

How many of you knew that VSPEC II R34's run on Windows 2000











Proof also that MADRAD's mod works a treat









Fraser


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Fraser...looks excellent!!! 
I have to post this as I think it just looks sooo cool!!:smokin:


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Errrr*

Excuse my ignorance, and lack of tech know how, but where does the sound come from.

glen


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

Plugged into normal car stereo speaker system.

At the moment I'm using a laptop to test, but am getting a new head unit which will play DVD's and MP3's.

Fraser


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

Hi everyone,

ok so finally I got my MFD2 installed, I know it has been years, please don't ask, it is hell owning a GTR in the U.S  

I think I did everything right, but when I go set it up, I can't get pass the initial set up screen. I can't get either the GTR logo or the accelerator box  Anyone have any advice?

The only thing I can think of are the 3 little dip switches, do anyone happen to know the correct setting for them? Fraser, you mention the dip switch back then, any idea?

Any of you guy's help is greatly appreciated  

Jeff


----------



## Maxi (May 9, 2003)

Hi

Thanks to Canman and Madrad explanations, I have modified 
my R34 GTR uk spec MFD to be used also like a video display.

I've tried it with my Japanes ps2 and GT4 and it works very well.

Now I would like to fit a source like a din stereo with dvd player, there is a nice one from sony, the MEX-R1, that will play dvd and mp3 and would replace the standard stereo
http://wvw.monsieurprix.com/medias/ME0000424652.html

Or I could fit one of those stereo that plays dvd and have a tv tuner that you can get on ebay.

What I would like to know now is if the dvd players like the sony one that are supposed to be pal/ntsc, will work without a converter with the mfd ntsc display, or if they just read the ntsc dvd.


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

I have a PAL to NTSC converter. They're not cheap around 250 quid though. There's some that say they do PAL to NTSC, but they don't add the extra frames NTSC 30 frames per second, PAL 25 frames per second, they just do the colour.

Without a converter a PAL DVD player (as you'll get in the UK) it will just display a rolling picture in black and white since the screen is NTSC. With one of the cheap 60-70 quid converters you'll get a colour rolling picture instead. If you get the proper frame converter as I have, it will give you a proper picture.

On the other hand, if you have an NTSC DVD player playing NTSC DVD's then no issues, but that means you'll never be able to play a PAL DVD which could be a pain.

Because my converter does PAL to NTSC and NTSC to PAL, NTSC to NTSC, PAL to SECAM etc etc etc I can play whatever I need through mine and the converter just sorts it out.

Mines made by a company called Shineybow.

Hope that's helped.


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

Thanks for the info, Fraser. I found the company, they´re called Shinybow. 
http://www.shinybow.com.tw/main/index.php

Can you tell us what the convertermodel is called that you have in your car? Is it the 3686 or the 3688? Price?

Cheers
/P


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

Sorry not sure on the model, but I'll have a look. Can't remember how I ended up finding the Shineybow, but it was a mission !!!

Should be able to find something similar in the UK or Europe, there must be audio video specialists over there if you look around. If I can find something in NZ you shouldn't have any issues.

As I've said though I'll pull the converter out on the weekend to see for you.


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

Yep, checked and it's the SB-3686. Mines packed up this week !!  Power supply blew and it's taken out the unit I think. Still it's over 3 years old so......

Just gonna have to find another one from somewhere. Am gonna write to them and see where I can get one close to me. Place I bought mine from is no longer there.

One other thing I need to tell you about too is that I had to get a 12V to 5V power supply made up. Was only like 25 quid to get made. Needs around 1-1.5amps.


----------



## Maxi (May 9, 2003)

Hi Canman

Can you please let me know how to get to the accelerator setup of the MFD?
I can get on the screen with the different sensor setup, but not on the one for the accelerator, and now it will show only 75%.

Thanks


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

Have a look at this. It's got all the instructions in it. Not sure how you managed to only get 75% as you calibrate the throttle each time you enter the calibration mode of the MFD....maybe you just didn't notice you'd only pressed it to 75%

Have a look through this docco anyway it's all explained.

http://www.gtrcentral.com/technical/e-manuals/Nissan/R34/R34_GTR_NONVSPEC_MFD_instructions.pdf

It's pretty slow, but it works !


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

canman said:


> Yeah the installation is quite easy.
> 
> You need to lever the main air vent off from the passenger side, but using a screwdriver and a good cloth or some material. It's really tricky to make sure you dont leave an imprint in the dash, or scratch the vent, but it is possible as I've done it 10 times or so over the last 3 months (explain later)
> 
> ...


Sorry for digging this thread up from the dead!!! But i have a problem. 

Following these instructions (thanks Canman), but im stuck!!! 

Cannot get further than moving the Japanese text to the right side. 

Any ideas what i've done or am doing wrong?

Thanks in advance


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

Did you follow the instructions you've quoted or did you read the PDF that I quoted in the post above.

My car's not with me at the moment so I can't double check things, but try the PDF if you haven't already.

It is a bit fiddly to be honest, but I suppose it's meant to be to make sure people don't go in there by mistake.


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

I followed the instructions as given in this post at the start by yourself. 

Having read the PDF, it seems to be different. But one thing i needed to confirm was whether, when you first fire up the MFD (before setting it up) whether it will display the GTR and/or nismo logo?


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

If it's an MFD I or II it will display the Nismo logo (GB cars have MFD I's I believe) if it's a japanese car it will have a Nissan logo.

If it's a non VSPEC car, the base screen of the MFD won't have all of the readouts that the VSPEC car has also. I think they dropped the exhaust temp and a few others from the non VSPEC cars.

Also something that's left out of the PDF is that step 3 where it says turn the ignition on, that's best to say turn on and start the car because once you get into the screen which shows the sensors, if the cars not running you can't get a reading on the sensors like exhaust temp and the like unless you've just taken the car for a good drive to get a reading on all of the sensors.

If you go into the screen that shows all the sensors and you don't get them all green for the sensors you know you have, when you go back out the MFD won't display anything for those sensors it didn't get a reading from.

For instance, if you have exhaust temp, but didn't get it to go green during the sensor check, then when you go out, you won't even have the option to see exhaust temp on the MFD till you go back in and get it to go green........make sense ??

Freaked me out at first when I went in, didn't get a reading on all the things and went back out and half the readings were gone !!!!!

Hope that helps.


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Yeh i understand all of the above, thanks

But, what i was asking is, when you turn on the ignition for the first time after fitting the Nismo MFD, prior to setup, should it display the GTR/Nismo logo as it would on the stock Nissan item. 

Why im asking is becuase, when i turn on the ignition all i get is a blank screen followed by the Japanese text on the left, press the joystick and it moves to the right.

Thanks for your help so far


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

bnr34vspec2 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> ok so finally I got my MFD2 installed, I know it has been years, please don't ask, it is hell owning a GTR in the U.S
> 
> ...


Exact same problem here!!!! And yes one dip switch was in a different position to the other 2. So moved it to match the others. Put it back in the car and its gone totally blank!!! MFD doesn't fire up!!!

Going to take it out in the morning, put the switch back in the original position, and hopefully, work as before!!! But i'm still stuck.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Wish I could help you mate but I can't find the instructions anywhere. I wrote the procedure on them in English but can't bloody find them! Shin did this for me such a long time ago I totally forgot the procedure.


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

DCD said:


> Wish I could help you mate but I can't find the instructions anywhere. I wrote the procedure on them in English but can't bloody find them! Shin did this for me such a long time ago I totally forgot the procedure.


OK no problems mate. 

Anyone else?


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

I have a file called "R34MFD.pdf". It explains how to use and program the MFD. It´s got lots of pictures and at the start it says: "Author Ned"?? It doesn´t seem to be the one you made, huh??

It´s got "Calibration of TPS" and an explanation of the Diagnostic mode aswell.

If anyone´s interested I can mail it to you but got nowhere to upload it, sorry.

Regards,
Perra


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

I've got that, and have tried the instructions from there.


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

r33 v-spec said:


> Sorry for digging this thread up from the dead!!! But i have a problem.
> 
> Following these instructions (thanks Canman), but im stuck!!!
> 
> ...


Thanks to all those who helped or tried to help. And an even bigger thanks to those who didn't want to help; you know who you are


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

u got it all sorted? what did u do?


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Yeh got it all sorted. 

Just needed setting up; nothng major. The instructions on here have one slight error!!!


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

Which was?


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

You have PM.


----------



## 1990BNR32 (May 22, 2003)

so what was the error in the instructions?


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

Have a look at my thread, I've updated working instructions.......

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/94390-mfd-setup-calibration-info.html


----------

